# help in buying a monitor under 10k



## himangshu (Jan 9, 2011)

Iam looking to buy a new LCD monitor under 10k. I will be using it for gaming and watching hd movies. I have shortlisted the AOC 2236Vw but want to consider other options also. So suggest me a good monitor in this price range.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 9, 2011)

AOC ???
better choice is Dell or Samsung 22" both are under 8.5K


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 9, 2011)

10k is d gud budget,, wht screen size u want?


----------



## himangshu (Jan 9, 2011)

20 inch or 22 inch. Bigger is better


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 9, 2011)

22" inch is better.. which port u wud b using HDMI/VGA/DVI?

Dell U2211H, Dell ST2220L@8.5k, Dell UltraSharp 2209WA.... all r gr8


----------



## himangshu (Jan 9, 2011)

i wud be using the DVI port.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 9, 2011)

go with Dell U2211H - bt wud b arnd 10k+ i think
or Dell ST2220L@8.5k is very gud option


----------



## himangshu (Jan 9, 2011)

are there any gud samsung monitors in this price range


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 9, 2011)

yeah in samsung there is one - P2250 costs arnd 10k+... bt specs are better..


----------

